# You know your a FurFag...



## Azure (Jul 23, 2008)

This is a spoof thread, off of Jeff Foxworthy's you know your a redneck.  Post in here things you do daily that remind you of your furryness.  Like this...

You know your a furfag when your most visited tab is topped with fchan's /m/.

Also, please, don't get all BAWWWWWW, u said FurFag.  This is about humor, not flaming people.


----------



## Dragon-lover (Jul 23, 2008)

You know you're a furfag when the ratio of real pictures and furry art on your Pc goes over 10:1..


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jul 23, 2008)

You know you're a Furfag when you have an unexplainable urge to experience the feel of cocks in your paws and your mouth and your anus as well all at once

You know you're a Furfag when you get up in the morning and dump a cup of sperm into your wheaties from the farm nearby instead of milk.

You know you're a Furfag when you see a huge phallic-shaped building and imagine how your macro character could pleasure himself on it.

You know you're a Furfag when you pop a gigantic boner at the sound of the word "knot".

You know you're a furfag when you can't spell You're.


----------



## Takun (Jul 23, 2008)

You know you're a furfag when you leave a stash or REAL porn out in the open to distract people from finding the much more cleverly hidden FURRY PRONZ.


----------



## Nylak (Jul 23, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> You know you're a furfag when you leave a stash or REAL porn out in the open to distract people from finding the much more cleverly hidden FURRY PRONZ.


 

Win.  End of topic.  XD


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 23, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> You know you're a furfag when you can't spell You're.


Arigato! That was bugging me so bad.

You know you're a furfag when you get bored of thinking of summink LOLworthy to say in this thread, so you wank off to the suggestions in the previous posts instead.


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 23, 2008)

well I am not a fur, but I love furries and I love Fchan. does this still make me a furfag?


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 23, 2008)

Posilutely. Git yer faggotty ass in here.


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 23, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Posilutely. Git yer faggotty ass in here.




 I can't....someone is knotted to me


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 23, 2008)

Well--well stay over there.

You know you're a furfag when Hanzo claims that someone is knotted to him and you're perfectly fine with it.


----------



## Seratuhl (Jul 23, 2008)

You know you're a furfag...if...

- You have an FA account

- You communicate and coexist peacefully with other furries


----------



## eternal_flare (Jul 23, 2008)

Dragon-lover said:


> You know you're a furfag when the ratio of real pictures and furry art on your Pc goes over 10:1..



That's exactly what happened on mine. XD

Also, you're a furfag once you've posted on this forums. .^_^.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 23, 2008)

Can someone explain what this whole 'knot' thing is about? It doesn't make any sense. (I figured it would be sexual, BTW. I'm not _that_ naive.)

Also;
You know you're a furfag when people say 'yiff in hell' and you get a boner.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 23, 2008)

You know you're a Furfag when a conversation at work following last nights sex goes kind of like this: "Yeah, so the other night, me and my wife yiffed hardcore. She was all like, "Mur, Mur, Oi Papi! And I was like, "Hurrr" because she wanted it more. Her little fox cunt was quivering and ..."

Coworkers: ...


----------



## Kajet (Jul 23, 2008)

When you mess up your keyboard just by thinking of summer sausage.


----------



## Nylak (Jul 23, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> Can someone explain what this whole 'knot' thing is about? It doesn't make any sense. (I figured it would be sexual, BTW. I'm not _that_ naive.)


 
Toward the base of the canine penis is the bulbus glandis, usually referred to as the "knot." The bulbus glandis swells into the female's vagina in order to "tie" the male and female together during coitus, and it prevents the pair from separating until after insemination/ejaculation.  In the furry community, this is also applied to knotting of the penis in a male partner's anus.

Something every furry should know. =D


----------



## Baby Giraffe (Jul 23, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Something every furry should know. =D



I know now. 

You know your a furfag if you have atleast one item that states you are.

I got one and love it X3


----------



## Defender (Jul 23, 2008)

You know you're a FurFag when you own a sword but will never use it.

Seriously it's getting so it's almost like you're issued a sword when you enter the fandom and it's mandatory to take really grainy photos of yourself holding it.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 23, 2008)

^ lol, that is so true.



> You know you're a furfag when Hanzo claims that someone is knotted to him and you're perfectly fine with it.


 
Oh shi - !


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 23, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> You know you're a furfag when you leave a stash or REAL porn out in the open to distract people from finding the much more cleverly hidden FURRY PRONZ.



You know you're an extreme furfag when you realize you don't even _have_ a single picture of human porn. :mrgreen:


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 23, 2008)

You know you're a furfag when the first adult work you ever fapped to (as well as the one from which you learned that art) was a piece of Breath of Fire III slash with a ten-incher as the smallest organ involved--AND it's still one of your favorites.

...damn, that's not funny at all, huh?

You know you're a furfag when your parents decide they need to lock up your (male) dog because you happen to have a hentai stash of (female) Freya and Krystal on your computer.

...no, that made no sense either. Doesn't mean it didn't happen, though...


----------



## Dragon-lover (Jul 23, 2008)

You know you're a Furfag if you have more than two hours set aside per day for Furry-goodness.

You know you're a Furfag when your idea of light reading is a printed Yiffstar story.

You know you're a Furfag if you've ever visited the Bad Dragon and didn't hit 'BACK' within a minute.


----------



## mukichan (Jul 23, 2008)

You know you're a furfag when you "pounce" or "paw" or "nuzzle". =w=;; I'll admit to that~


----------



## Slayn (Jul 23, 2008)

You know you're a furfag if your friend says "dude, that was totally gay" and you then go on a five minute rant about it.


----------



## mukichan (Jul 23, 2008)

You know you're a furfag when you "murr"...


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 23, 2008)

You know your a furfag if you spend 6 hours watching 20 minutes of human porn and still can't get a boner from it.

You know your a furfag when you witch from that human porn to furry porn and get a boner in under 30 seconds.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 23, 2008)

You know you're a gamer when you can't pronounce the word any way other than "Furfrag".


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 23, 2008)

You know you're a furfag when you've never even LOOKED at human porn.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jul 23, 2008)

Bambi said:


> You know you're a Furfag when a conversation at work following last nights sex goes kind of like this: "Yeah, so the other night, me and my wife yiffed hardcore. She was all like, "Mur, Mur, Oi Papi! And I was like, "Hurrr" because she wanted it more. Her little fox cunt was quivering and ..."
> 
> Coworkers: ...


I'm in tears I'm laughing so hard, thanks so much, this made my day even better.


You know you're a grade-a furfag when you come to furries for sage advice


----------



## JavelinChimera (Jul 23, 2008)

If 80% of the items on your hat rack involve collars and/or animal ears, you just might be a furfag.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 23, 2008)

You know you're a fur fag when you think about pain or punishment and the top thing that comes to mind is Seratuhl.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 23, 2008)

Slayn said:


> You know you're a furfag if your friend says "dude, that was totally gay" and you then go on a five minute rant about it.


 
Oh c'mon! I do that for a minute tops at times. Just bothers me how that word has degenerated, is all. ><

So you know you're a furfag when...still got nothing.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 23, 2008)

You know you're a furfag. Nuff' said.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 23, 2008)

You know you're a fur fag when you're more worried about your family checking your history on the computer and recent downloads than having them check what you have under your bed.


----------



## Takiro (Jul 23, 2008)

You know you're a Furfag when you open "You know you're a furfag..." threads;
and when you reply to one.


----------



## T.Y. (Jul 23, 2008)

You know your a furfag when you wank 4 times a day to the same pic/video.

(im not good at these lol)


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 23, 2008)

You know you're a furfag when you think Elton John would be good at yiffing.


----------



## Baby Giraffe (Jul 23, 2008)

You know you're a furfag if your pants seem to be getting wet while reading this thread. Laughing or the strange tightening your pants. XD

You also know you're a furfag if you can easly come up with a joke like that ^^^^^^^^. =/


----------



## ciaron (Jul 23, 2008)

You know you're a furfag if you only watch the National Geographic during  mating season.


----------



## ExTo (Jul 23, 2008)

You know you're a furfag when the average lenght of penises in your porn stash exceeds 10 inches.



ToeClaws said:


> You know you're an extreme furfag when you realize you don't even _have_ a single picture of human porn. :mrgreen:



Oh shi-

Guilty.



Draco_2k said:


> You know you're a furfag. Nuff' said.



D'oh!



ciaron said:


> You know you're a furfag if you only watch the National Geographic during  mating season.



Totally the best one so far.


----------



## mukichan (Jul 23, 2008)

Takiro said:


> You know you're a Furfag when you open "You know you're a furfag..." threads;
> and when you reply to one.



I almost died reading that. xD


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 23, 2008)

You know you're a furfag when you have a binder full of furry "art" hidden in your drawer.  >.-.>


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jul 23, 2008)

You know you're a furfag if you expect huskies to be seven feet tall and muscular enough to make Mr. Olympia cry in his Cheerios.

You know you're a furfag if you see a twelve inch dick and think, "Wow, that's -small-."

You know you're a furfag when you start getting the urge to fursuit in public.

You know you're a furfag when you weird the fuck out of your boyfriend/girlfriend by making animal noises when you come.

You know you're a furfag when you can count the times you've had sex on one hand but the times you've typefucked people in the previous week reaches into the hundreds.

You know you're a furfag when you post "FAP FAP MURR WOULD JERK OFF TO AGAIN" to shitty art of two foxes rimming each other instead of criticism.

You know you're a furfag when you start wearing rainbow colours as much as possible - bracelets, rings, shirts.

You know you're a furfag when you have dildoes from more than three species of animal in your closet.

You're DEFINITELY a furfag if you own a full-size Thor* Dildo.  More so if you use it -frequently-.


*a horse cock dildo.  It's -to scale- with the real thing.


----------



## Monak (Jul 23, 2008)

You know you're a furfag when gettin some tail means something completely different to you.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 23, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> You're DEFINITELY a furfag if you own a full-size Thor* Dildo.  More so if you use it -frequently-.
> 
> *a horse cock dildo.  It's -to scale- with the real thing.


You're definitely a furfag if you can recall the product name of a to-scale horse cock dildo.


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 23, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> You know you're an extreme furfag when you realize you don't even _have_ a single picture of human porn. :mrgreen:



You know you're a furfag when the human porn you _do_ have you only use for reference for drawing fur porn. :-D


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 23, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Oh shi-
> 
> Guilty.



I believe the term is... LOLz 



CAThulu said:


> You know you're a furfag when the human porn you _do_ have you only use for reference for drawing fur porn. :-D



*snickers* I can vouch for that - how do ya think she did the great moose pic. :mrgreen:


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 23, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> I believe the term is... LOLz
> 
> 
> 
> *snickers* I can vouch for that - how do ya think she did the great moose pic. :mrgreen:



It's called research.  Yeah...that's it.  *nods*


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jul 24, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> You're definitely a furfag if you can recall the product name of a to-scale horse cock dildo.



_Oh *Snap*_


----------



## xiath (Jul 24, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> You know you're an extreme furfag when you realize you don't even _have_ a single picture of human porn. :mrgreen:



hmm... yup... that's me...

you know you're a fur fag when some one has said 'if you where a dog you would be a great dane' to you because you wear a collar...

(yes i know, i suck at these threads.)


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Jul 24, 2008)

You know you are a furfag if you start to see terrible terrible things if you haven't spent an hour looking at furry art that day.

Damn withdrawal symptoms :/


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 24, 2008)

You know you're a furfag when you deny that you are in fact, a furfag.


----------



## Kajet (Jul 24, 2008)

You are quite obviously a furfag when you're not attracted to any human models.


----------



## Xaerun (Jul 24, 2008)

You know you're a furfag when you try to come up with a comeback to "Yiff in hell", or read threads based around doing so.


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 24, 2008)

ShadowKnuckles said:


> You know you're a furfag when you try to come up with a comeback to "Yiff in hell", or read threads based around doing so.



I actually found a pretty good one, if I do say so myself...

"Of course. You'll have to wait your turn, though--I'm quite popular down there."

You know you're a furfag when you can think of good furry jokes at any other instant in time, but the moment you're asked to, you forget all of them.


----------



## noob1444 (Jul 24, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> You know you're an extreme furfag when you realize you don't even _have_ a single picture of human porn. :mrgreen:


 

That's me alrighty.:grin: Lol, I has a furry pronz file buried in my hard drive, protected by 36 other files. It's true.

edit: yay i'm a ninja now.


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 24, 2008)

You know you're a furfag (does this make me a furfag-hag then?) when you see someone mention Thor, and you're reminded of a furry you used to talk to who liked to send pictures of himself and Thor in compromising social positions to your email box.

You know you're a furfag when you're in the dressing room with a friend at Walmart, trying on clothes, she turns around, asks if these pants make her butt look big, and you say "No, but your tail is going to be uncomfortable in those."

You know you're a furfag when you see porn laying around, notice it's human porn, than note that he'd look a lot nicer with a nice coating of fur over those muscles, and that penis is just plain ugly compared to a dragon's penis.  

Ya know what? I"m friggin' weird, that's what I am.  I think too much like a "male" and not very much like a "female." hah


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 24, 2008)

talakestreal said:


> You know you're a furfag when you see porn laying around, notice it's human porn, than note that he'd look a lot nicer with a nice coating of fur over those muscles, and that penis is just plain ugly compared to a dragon's penis.



*laughs* Yep.

You know you're a furfag when you go to monster movies not giving a crap about the plot, but are happy knowing theirs going to be some sexy creatures.  (and then sometimes leave the movie all grumbly because they didn't show enough of the creatures)


----------



## Cero (Jul 24, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> *laughs* Yep.
> 
> You know you're a furfag when you go to monster movies not giving a crap about the plot, but are happy knowing theirs going to be some sexy creatures.  (and then sometimes leave the movie all grumbly because they didn't show enough of the creatures)



Oh god that's totally me


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 24, 2008)

You know you're a furfag when you play games like Oblivion and Morrowind without even having _tried_ using a non-beast character.  (and were also disappointed with the Argonians not being as sexy as they could/should have been in Oblivion).


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 24, 2008)

ShadowKnuckles said:


> You know you're a furfag when you try to come up with a comeback to "Yiff in hell", or read threads based around doing so.


Ohsnap!

Also:
...if you use the word "yiff" in regular speech at all.  Bonus points for _mis_using it in regular speech, and extra points for doing so more than the Sci-Fi channel misuses "frak."


----------



## Takiro (Jul 24, 2008)

You know you're a furfag if you're at a friend, looking at his desktopimage that is a nude manga-schoolgirl and say: "How can you even like that? She's Human."

and you defently know that one of your friends, who's also watching, is a furfag when he adds: "... and a girl", with a sound of disgust in his voice.

really happend to me xD.


----------



## Slayn (Jul 24, 2008)

you know you're a furfag when you watch a sci-fi movie and get a boner.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 24, 2008)

You know you're a furfag when you're sitting at work and, in between working on stuff, are writing in threads like this one. :mrgreen:


----------



## Takiro (Jul 24, 2008)

You know you're a furfag when you just laughing at someone who named you a furfag.

and if you do so, also point on him ;3.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 24, 2008)

If you went to a dance and it looked and sounded like this.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 24, 2008)

You know you're a furfag when people see you drawing, ask what it is, and you quickly close the book and say "Oh heh... just doodling..." 'cause they're not ready to see the furry goodness just yet.


----------



## ExTo (Jul 24, 2008)

You know you're a furfag when you answer "Hell yes!" to someone claiming "Woah, I'd rape him/her!".

You know you're a MASSIVE furfag when you answer "Hell yes!" to someone claiming "Woah, I'd rape _that_!".

You know you're a GOD-SMACKINGLY MIND-BLOWING furfag when you answer "Hell yes!" to someone claiming "Woah, I'd rape _you_!".


----------



## Monak (Jul 24, 2008)

ExTo said:


> You know you're a furfag when you answer "Hell yes!" to someone claiming "Woah, I'd rape him/her!".
> 
> You know you're a MASSIVE furfag when you answer "Hell yes!" to someone claiming "Woah, I'd rape _that_!".
> 
> You know you're a GOD-SMACKINGLY MIND-BLOWING furfag when you answer "Hell yes!" to someone claiming "Woah, I'd rape _you_!".



*crashes the ROFLCOPTER into a mountain* that was some funny shit


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 24, 2008)

ExTo said:


> You know you're a furfag when you answer "Hell yes!" to someone claiming "Woah, I'd rape him/her!".
> 
> You know you're a MASSIVE furfag when you answer "Hell yes!" to someone claiming "Woah, I'd rape _that_!".
> 
> You know you're a GOD-SMACKINGLY MIND-BLOWING furfag when you answer "Hell yes!" to someone claiming "Woah, I'd rape _you_!".


I believe the appropriate term for this is "Sig-worthy".


----------



## virus (Jul 24, 2008)

You know your a furfag if you keep raiding the 4chan boards on friday and keep BAWWWWWWWING because people don't like it.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 24, 2008)

virus said:


> You know your a furfag if you keep raiding the 4chan boards on friday and keep BAWWWWWWWING because people don't like it.


"Raiding" you say?


----------



## Takiro (Jul 24, 2008)

You know you're furfag when you're at the zoo and say something like: "damn this *insert any animal here* is sexy", to yourself.


----------



## mukichan (Jul 24, 2008)

You know you're a furfag when you instinctively shrug someone off with a "Yea, and?" when they stare in disgust at your sketches asking "You draw furries??"


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 24, 2008)

You know you're a furfag when someone mentions they did horse riding on their vacation, and your first (happy) thought is _not_ the sort of riding they did.


----------



## Takiro (Jul 24, 2008)

You know you're a furfag if you press Alt+F4 everytime someone suddenly opens your rooms door.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 24, 2008)

You know you're a furfag when you're here talking about how you're a furfag.


----------



## Cero (Jul 24, 2008)

Takiro said:


> You know you're a furfag if you press Alt+F4 everytime someone suddenly opens your rooms door.



QFT


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 24, 2008)

You know you're a fur fag when you come onto this forum and think 'I should join this.'


----------



## mukichan (Jul 24, 2008)

You know you're an obsessive furfag when you're constantly pressing alt+f5 when furaffinity goes down.


----------



## Monak (Jul 24, 2008)

You know you're a furfag when you know what a furfag is.

You know you're a furfag when you drink the water out of your christmas tree stand.

You know you're a fugfag when you had to come out of two closets.


----------



## Monarq (Jul 24, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> You know you're a Furfag when you get up in the morning and dump a cup of sperm into your wheaties from the farm nearby instead of milk.
> 
> You know you're a Furfag when you pop a gigantic boner at the sound of the word "knot".
> 
> You know you're a furfag when you can't spell You're.


You killed me with these three!


----------



## Aden (Jul 24, 2008)

"You know your a FurFag..."

A your/you're error in the thread title? From *Azure*? I USED TO THINK YOU WERE COOL.


----------



## Bunni (Jul 24, 2008)

when every time you meet someone you try and think of the animal that best matches their characteristics.


----------



## ExTo (Jul 24, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> I believe the appropriate term for this is "Sig-worthy".



I'm counting on you, soldier.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jul 24, 2008)

Bunni said:


> when every time you meet someone you try and think of the animal that best matches their characteristics.


and you're a DOUBLE FURFAG if you slip up while yelling at them, and call them the animal you designated them


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 24, 2008)

you know your a furfag if your favorite chan site is Fchan


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 24, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> You know you're a furfag when people see you drawing, ask what it is, and you quickly close the book and say "Oh heh... just doodling..." 'cause they're not ready to see the furry goodness just yet.




That was me this afternoon at work.  

Co-worker:"Whatcha drawing?"
Me: "Anthros"
CW: ".......Why would you put a dog's head on a girl's body?"
Me: "it's a wolf"
CW: ".......Oooookay"


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 24, 2008)

Takiro said:


> You know you're a furfag if you press Alt+F4 everytime someone suddenly opens your rooms door.



Uh. I do that all the freaking time (or at least minimize the window) and I don't look at furry porn.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 24, 2008)

you know your a furfag if you refer to your collegues as "hyoomons".

you know your a furfug when you know every scene from Robin Hood and have porn of it


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 24, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> you know your a furfag if you refer to your collegues as "hyoomons".
> 
> you know your a furfug when you know every scene from Robin Hood and have porn of it



No Robin Hood porn, but I'm workin on it.


----------



## Uro (Jul 24, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> You know you're a furfag when you leave a stash or REAL porn out in the open to distract people from finding the much more cleverly hidden FURRY PRONZ.



ROFL +1


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 24, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> You know you're an extreme furfag when you realize you don't even _have_ a single picture of human porn. :mrgreen:




ah shit...


----------



## dietrc70 (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, on my PC I have: 

No human porn, but plenty of the "scientific" variety...
30GB of fox sound archives.  21GB of images captured from nest-box cams from a Norwegian arctic fox breeding program.  Thousands of fox and wolf photos and some hard-to-find films.

Thousands of PDF scientific articles on foxes and wolves, with great titles like "The Social Significance of Genital Licking in the Wolf, Canis Lupis."

Rare hand-scanned German monographs on foxes, one of which is basically "The Real World with Foxes" involving a German scientist who kept a bunch of semi-tame foxes in a university in East Berlin in the '50s and intimately documented their complex social lives.

Educational videos captured from Chinese fur farming industry sites, including the incredibly bizarre "The Fox's Marriage" Parts 1, 2, and 3, which features schmaltzy love songs as background music.

I feel that humans really miss out by not having baculae.


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 25, 2008)

0_o


----------



## A terrible situation (Jul 25, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> You know you're an extreme furfag when you realize you don't even _have_ a single picture of human porn. :mrgreen:


I coulda SWORN that I had one.
>:3
Coulda SWORN


----------



## Nalo (Jul 25, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> you know your a furfag if your favorite chan site is Fchan


*raises hand*


----------



## Nalo (Jul 25, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> No Robin Hood porn, but I'm workin on it.


workin on it >.> it aint too hard to find >.>


----------



## Kajet (Jul 25, 2008)

You're an UBER furfag when you look in a mirror and think "Who's that skinfreak?"


----------



## Aryeonos (Jul 25, 2008)

You know yo' a fur-fag when you think about how to make a word sound ani-mal-ist-ic. And/Or over use Shift+8 in a sentance


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 25, 2008)

CAThulu said:


> That was me this afternoon at work.
> 
> Co-worker:"Whatcha drawing?"
> Me: "Anthros"
> ...



*laughs* You just keep trying to break their brains, eh?


----------



## Aryeonos (Jul 25, 2008)

People's brains are meant to be broken, it forces them to think.


----------



## Takiro (Jul 25, 2008)

You are definitely a fufag if you have...



dietrc70 said:


> No human porn, but plenty of the "scientific" variety...
> 30GB of fox sound archives.  21GB of images captured from nest-box cams from a Norwegian arctic fox breeding program.  Thousands of fox and wolf photos and some hard-to-find films.
> 
> Thousands of PDF scientific articles on foxes and wolves, with great titles like "The Social Significance of Genital Licking in the Wolf, Canis Lupis."
> ...



You know you're a furfag when you shout "yiff?" all over the place and wait that someone raise his paw.
Just did it once but the most people dosn't even turned around.


----------



## Kajet (Jul 25, 2008)

You know you're a furfag when a flamingly gay suiter says "GOD DAMN what a furfag..."


----------



## ExTo (Jul 25, 2008)

You're a furfag when you have various fursonas, including a lizard, a dragon, a citra and a sergal.

You're a massive furfag when your one fursona is a sergal with dragon wings, a citra's tail and a lizard cock. Oh, and it's a cuntboy.

EDIT: ^ Waaaaah failure.


----------



## Uro (Jul 25, 2008)

.......When you expect your pets to hug you back


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 25, 2008)

ExTo said:


> You're a massive furfag when your one fursona is a sergal with dragon wings, a citra's tail and a lizard *cock*. Oh, and it's a *cuntboy*.


Wait, what?..


----------



## ExTo (Jul 25, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Wait, what?..



Unless I'm mistaken, isn't a cuntboy, like, a herm with no boobs, simply?

EDIT: Okay I'm mistaken. 

EDIT2: I HAVEN'T TRAVELLED ACROSS THE WEB ENOUGH AS OF YET OKAY v.v


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 25, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, isn't a cuntboy, like, a herm with no boobs, simply?
> 
> EDIT: Okay I'm mistaken.
> 
> EDIT2: I HAVEN'T TRAVELLED ACROSS THE WEB ENOUGH AS OF YET OKAY v.v


Sorry for that. 

*goddamit, the [noparse]:lol:[/noparse] smiley is fucking retarded*


----------



## ExTo (Jul 25, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Sorry for that.
> 
> *goddamit, the [noparse]:lol:[/noparse] smiley is fucking retarded*



Not as retarded as I am it would seem.



kidsune said:


> It's time i take you on a journey through the more obscure parts of the interwebs...



Travel Is Dangerous


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 25, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Not as retarded as I am it would seem.


Ignorance about some fact is not anyone's fault - just the wilful one is. 

(Jeez, how does that come from a talk about cuntboys...)


----------



## ADF (Jul 25, 2008)

You know you're a furfag when you see an animal and think it would make a hot anthro.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 25, 2008)

You know you're a furfag when you look at your boyfriend and notice that he has moobs and you grab them saying, "OMG! Mitties!!!" and he was a scared look on his face.

(I did that once but he made a cute ferret noise and it made me want to eat him)

You know you're a furfag if your mate made a small animal noise, that your fursona eats, and you just had the sudden erge to eat them. ^.^


----------



## RedVein (Jul 25, 2008)

Jeff foxworth is not funny. 
this thread is not funny, and thinking so makes you dumb.


----------



## mukichan (Jul 25, 2008)

You know you're a furfag if you go through all your video games and can't find a single game that DOESN'T have a single furry in it, whether playable or non-playable, or even a freakin' cat laying on the floor in the background.


----------



## Jarz (Jul 25, 2008)

mukichan said:


> You know you're a furfag if you go through all your video games and can't find a single game that DOESN'T have a single furry in it, whether playable or non-playable, or even a freakin' cat laying on the floor in the background.



that's why i play chrono trigger, so i can have as many cats as i want XD


----------



## mukichan (Jul 25, 2008)

Jarz said:


> that's why i play chrono trigger, so i can have as many cats as i want XD



yea... I'm a victim of it... And so are my brothers. xD I keep finding werewolves, cat people, dogs, cats, whales, etc etc in their video games. xD


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 25, 2008)

mukichan said:


> You know you're a furfag if you go through all your video games and can't find a single game that DOESN'T have a single furry in it, whether playable or non-playable, or even a freakin' cat laying on the floor in the background.



Hooray for luigis mansion!


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Jul 25, 2008)

Monak said:


> You know you're a fugfag when you had to come out of two closets.



Hahaha best one BY FAR xD

You know you're a furfag when you aren't even attracted to humans anymore


----------



## RailRunner (Jul 25, 2008)

mukichan said:


> You know you're a furfag if you go through all your video games and can't find a single game that DOESN'T have a single furry in it, whether playable or non-playable, or even a freakin' cat laying on the floor in the background.



Crap, I oughta fix that...

*fires up gmax*

You know you're a furfag if you go out of your way to conform to "you know you're a furfag if you"-isms.


----------



## mukichan (Jul 25, 2008)

You know you're a furfag if your favorite cartoon has a furry in it... anthromorphic or not.


----------



## Monak (Jul 25, 2008)

You know your a furfag when giggle at two dogs humping.


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 25, 2008)

mukichan said:


> You know you're a furfag if your favorite cartoon has a furry in it... anthromorphic or not.



Hmm. My favorite's currently Ginga Densetsu Weed. Does that make me several furfags?

Although, lord knows I have the body mass for it >


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 25, 2008)

AdriNoMa said:


> You know you're a furfag when the first adult work you ever fapped to (as well as the one from which you learned that art) was a piece of Breath of Fire III slash with a ten-incher as the smallest organ involved--AND it's still one of your favorites.
> 
> ...damn, that's not funny at all, huh?
> 
> ...





GIEF FREYA PORN NAO!!

My porn harddrive recently crashed.


Oh yeah, you know you're a furfag when you have an entire hard drive dedicated to furry porn.


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 25, 2008)

You know you're a furfag when you consider using a backscratcher a good way to start off an evening alone.

Am I doing it right this time?


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Jul 25, 2008)

Werevixen said:


> Oh yeah, you know you're a furfag when you have an entire hard drive dedicated to furry porn.



Mine is C:\


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 25, 2008)

Greenbunny45 said:


> Mine is C:\



Mine is D:\


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 25, 2008)

Hmm...I only have an entire 80GB partition for mine right now...

/media/sda3/ for me ^__^


----------



## mukichan (Jul 25, 2008)

You know you're a furfag if you suddenly act like you're wagging your tail at good things (like the scent of freshly baked cookies and stuff like that) and then realizing you don't have a tail.


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Jul 25, 2008)

mukichan said:


> You know you're a furfag if you suddenly act like you're wagging your tail at good things (like the scent of freshly baked cookies and stuff like that) and then realizing you don't have a tail.



*wipes away tear*


----------



## mukichan (Jul 25, 2008)

Greenbunny45 said:


> *wipes away tear*



I know!! I've been known to "wriggle my tush" when I sneak up on my mom or my brothers when they're baking cookies. We need tails, damnit!!


----------



## Monak (Jul 25, 2008)

mukichan said:


> I know!! I've been known to "wriggle my tush" when I sneak up on my mom or my brothers when they're baking cookies. We need tails, damnit!!



Destroy those anti-genetic research tards and a tail you shall have.


----------



## Kajet (Jul 26, 2008)

Monak said:


> Destroy those anti-genetic research tards and a tail you shall have.



I don't see how I could use a tail but I wouldn't mind having one... ah fuck...

You know you're a furfag when you want a tail...


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 26, 2008)

Kajet said:


> I don't see how I could use a tail but I wouldn't mind having one... ah fuck...
> 
> You know you're a furfag when you want a tail...



You know you're a furfag when you completely substitute the word "butt" (or any derivative) with the word "tail" in your everyday speech.  Bonus points for not even noticing until now.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 26, 2008)

You know you're a FurFag when the best part of your day is when you visit pages like YiffStar or Foxxfire's art gallery at midnight.



kidsune said:


> Egads, i'm such a furfag D:



You've been quoted. xD


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

kidsune said:


> =O
> 
> \o/



you know you're a furfag when you absolutely love kidsunes avi! x3

also, I guess you know when you're a furfag when: you can cite most of the threads on /M/ sextion (pun) of fchan (via... me!)


----------



## Lukar (Jul 26, 2008)

kidsune said:


> =O
> 
> \o/



What? Your signature said to quote you. x.x

And I agree with NekoFox... x.x Sadly, that'd be me. The avatar part, I mean.


----------



## Kajet (Jul 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> you know you're a furfag when you absolutely love kidsunes avi! x3



So then... everyone's a furfag?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

Kajet said:


> So then... everyone's a furfag?



boi... what the hell is this place??? of course we're all furfags! half of us are just plain fags (mwua) with the present of having fur in front of it


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 26, 2008)

kidsune said:


> Egads, i'm such a furfag D:


As am I, it would seem.  >:


Kajet said:


> NekoFox08 said:
> 
> 
> > you know you're a furfag when you absolutely love kidsunes avi! x3
> ...


Epic revelation.  =O

Also, oh noes I've been quoted!


----------



## Zanzer (Jul 26, 2008)

You Know your a FurFag when you dream about your fursona yiffing lots of hot furrys.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 26, 2008)

You know you're a furfag when...  aw hell, if you've gotten this far in the thread you've likely been converted anyway. :roll:


----------



## Lifelessman (Jul 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> you know you're a furfag when you absolutely love kidsunes avi! x3



0.0

*is such a furfag*
horray <33333


----------



## mukichan (Jul 26, 2008)

You know you're a furfag when you enter this thread.


----------



## Jarz (Jul 26, 2008)

mukichan said:


> You know you're a furfag when you enter this thread.


and read all the post


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

Jarz said:


> and read all the post



bleh... I NEVER read all the posts! but trust me, I'm furfag enough

you know you're a furfag when: you approach someone you have suspicions of being a furry, and you yell out, "yiff!" to get his attention, and see if he IS indeed a furry... (personal experience)


----------



## Lifelessman (Jul 26, 2008)

you know your a furfag if looking at Neko's avi makes you in teh m00d for some yiff =d


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

Lifelessman said:


> you know your a furfag if looking at Neko's avi makes you in teh m00d for some yiff =d



I luff you =^.^=

you know you're a furfag when: you know what scritch means... I'm runnin' out -.-'


----------



## Lifelessman (Jul 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I luff you =^.^=


i luff you too <3

you know your a furfag when you watch a documentary on the Discovery Channel, and you suddenly get the inexplicable urge to draw whichever animals were shown as anthros (may not make sense srry)


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

Lifelessman said:


> i luff you too <3
> 
> you know your a furfag when you watch a documentary on the Discovery Channel, and you suddenly get the inexplicable urge to draw whichever animals were shown as anthros (may not make sense srry)



nah, it makes sense

you know you're a furfag when: (this isn't meant to be funny, it's just... true) hearing someone say furry, or anthro excites you

coming from a sonic fan as myself, I used to get so excited when I heard people mention Sonic the Hedgehog... XD


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Jul 26, 2008)

Yay your new avatar 

You know you're a furfag when you have this thread, and Rape an Avatar open and refresh them every minute.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

Greenbunny45 said:


> You know you're a furfag when you have this thread, and Rape an Avatar open and refresh them every minute.



how did you know?! 0.o'''


----------



## Lifelessman (Jul 26, 2008)

Greenbunny45 said:


> Yay your new avatar
> 
> You know you're a furfag when you have this thread, and Rape an Avatar open and refresh them every minute.


  definitely meh *cant participate because of his avi*


----------



## Jarz (Jul 26, 2008)

Greenbunny45 said:


> Yay your new avatar
> 
> You know you're a furfag when you have this thread, and Rape an Avatar open and refresh them every minute.



never thought of this before, i only have one with the forum open XD


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Jul 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> how did you know?! 0.o'''



Because I have them open too


----------



## mukichan (Jul 26, 2008)

you know you're a furfag when you start feeling hot and bothered by Neko's new avatar. >>;


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

mukichan said:


> you know you're a furfag when you start feeling hot and bothered by Neko's new avatar. >>;



hehe, it's irresistable >=3


----------



## [USN]SamFisher202 (Jul 26, 2008)

mukichan said:


> you know you're a furfag when you start feeling hot and bothered by Neko's new avatar. >>;



Hehe, guess that makes me a furfag. X3


----------



## Jarz (Jul 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> hehe, it's irresistable >=3



OMG does it have 5 fingers in the right hand and only 4 in the left!?
i told ya he was amputated!


----------



## Lifelessman (Jul 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> hehe, it's irresistable >=3


true dat <3 *squirrel wants*


----------



## mukichan (Jul 26, 2008)

you know you're a furfag when you find yourself liking cat girls and cat boys when you deny that you're a furfag.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

mukichan said:


> you know you're a furfag when you find yourself liking cat girls and cat boys when you deny that you're a furfag.



dun get me started with those hypocrites T.T

I love nekoboys! and yea, I'm into anime and all, but I see this way too many times: an anime fan starts ranting about how disgusting the furry fandom is, yet they're wearing cat ears and a tail... T_T how annoying is that?!


----------



## Lifelessman (Jul 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> dun get me started with those hypocrites T.T
> 
> I love nekoboys! and yea, I'm into anime and all, but I see this way too many times: an anime fan starts ranting about how disgusting the furry fandom is, yet they're wearing cat ears and a tail... T_T how annoying is that?!


i hear you dude, it is really annoying.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

Lifelessman said:


> i hear you dude, it is really annoying.



I even went to an anime convention last year, and saw that at least 75% were wearing cat ears... I bet if they knew what it represented, they'd throw it on the ground and burn it XD


----------



## mukichan (Jul 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> dun get me started with those hypocrites T.T
> 
> I love nekoboys! and yea, I'm into anime and all, but I see this way too many times: an anime fan starts ranting about how disgusting the furry fandom is, yet they're wearing cat ears and a tail... T_T how annoying is that?!



I know... I can't stand people like that. =_=;


----------



## mukichan (Jul 26, 2008)

you know you're a furfag when you're caught listening AND dancing to that flash video of "Move Your Dead Bones".


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

mukichan said:


> you know you're a furfag when you're caught listening AND dancing to that flash video of "Move Your Dead Bones".



you know you're a furfag when: you dance to the furry version of carmell dansen XD


----------



## mukichan (Jul 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> you know you're a furfag when: you dance to the furry version of carmell dansen XD



o'snap!! I was actually listening to that. @_@;


----------



## Jarz (Jul 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> you know you're a furfag when: you dance to the furry version of carmell dansen XD


where? where? can you post the link?


----------



## Lifelessman (Jul 26, 2008)

i feels like even more of a furfag now =^.^= <3333333


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

Jarz said:


> where? where? can you post the link?



haha! I just now remembered it wasn't carmell dansen.. it was DOTA XD


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoaWMV8mQcQ&feature=related

but here it is anyway


----------



## mukichan (Jul 26, 2008)

Jarz said:


> where? where? can you post the link?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHa7N-pPcc4

there's LOTS on youtube. just look it up.


----------



## Jarz (Jul 26, 2008)

thanks for the links

do you think watching this over and over and over again makes you a furfag?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

Jarz said:


> thanks for the links
> 
> do you think watching this over and over and over again makes you a furfag?



didn't a troll make this on 4chan or something?


----------



## Lifelessman (Jul 26, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvV6r3hW7ek
tis meh dancing


----------



## Jarz (Jul 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> didn't a troll make this on 4chan or something?


dont know, i found it in albinoblacksheep and the song its catchy


----------



## ADF (Jul 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> didn't a troll make this on 4chan or something?



Nope it was made by Cerberus, a furry.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> didn't a troll make this on 4chan or something?


"Who cares? Anvils are funny!" - _Skippy Squirrel, "I Got Yer Can," Animaniacs_

Sorry, I lol'd the first time I saw the linked flash. And if a troll did make it, then that's total troll fail.  XD

Edit: Ninja'd! 





ADF said:


> Nope it was made by Cerberus, a furry.


 I stand corrected.


----------



## Lifelessman (Jul 26, 2008)

you know your a furfag when you do stuff like this (The hand is to steady it for the camera, im holding it in my mouth)


----------



## pheonix (Jul 27, 2008)

You know you're a furfag when you wear bunny ears to you're friends doctors appointment. Everyone in the waiting room had a smile and a kid was like look ma a bunny. It was the most fun I had in a waiting room in my life.


----------



## Azure (Jul 28, 2008)

You know you're a Furfag when you spend $300 bucks on a tail sale in SL.  How very sad...


----------

